
Tesla already has 38,000 reservations for the Powerwall, but use case is narrow - jseliger
http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/05/tesla-already-has-38000-reservations-for-the-powerwall-but-use-case-is-narrow/
======
jseliger
I live in an NYC apartment, but if I were in a single-family house that had
electric metering tied to time-of-day I'd buy one on principle.

